# communication books



## ماهرجلال (9 مايو 2011)

* RF MEMS Circuit Design for Wireless Communications *






*RF MEMS Circuit Design for Wireless Communications*
Artech House Publishers 2002 | 224 | ISBN: 1580533299 | PDF | 1​ This is the first comprehensive book to address the design of RF MEMS-based circuits for use in high performance wireless systems. A groundbreaking research and reference tool, the book enables you to understand the realm of applications of RF MEMS technology; become knowledgeable of the wide variety and performance levels of RF MEMS devices; and partition the architecture of wireless systems to achieve greater levels of performance. This innovative resource also guides you through the design process of RF MEMS-based circuits, and establishes a practical knowledge base for the design of high-yield RF MEMS-based circuits. ...





*fileserve*

*or*

*enterupload*

*or*

*easy-saher*

*or*

*filesonic*


للمزيد
http://lib-learning.blogspot.com/
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

* Handbook of Fiber Optic Data Communication - Third Edition A Practical Guide to Optical Networking *







*Handbook of Fiber Optic Data Communication, Third Edition: A Practical Guide to Optical Networking*
800 pages | Dec 12, 2007 |ISBN: 0123742161 | PDF | 78 Mb​The third edition of this Handbook provides a comprehensive, easy to use guide to the field of optical fiber data communications. Written by experts in the industry from major companies such as IBM, Cisco and Nortel, the Handbook is a key reference for optical fiber technology, networking, protocols, applications, manufacturing, and future directions. It includes chapters on all the major industry standards, written by the same experts who developed them.
​*للتحميل*
*أضغط هنا*​
للمزيد
http://lib-learning.blogspot.com/
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

* Coding for Data and Computer Communications *






*David Salomon, "Coding for Data and Computer Communications"* 
Publisher: Springer | 2005 | ISBN 0387212450 | PDF | 552 pages | 37.7 MB​
Coding is an highly integral component of viable and efficient computer and data communications, yet the often heavy mathematics that form the basis of coding can prevent a serious and practical understanding of this important area. 
"Coding for Data and Computer Communications" eschews the complex mathematics and clearly describes the core concepts, principles, and methods of channel codes ( for error correction), source codes (for coming data), and secure codes (for cryptography, data hiding, and privacy). Conveniently organized and segmented into three associated parts for these coding types, the book examines the most important approaches and techniques used to make the storage and transmission of information (data) fast, secure, and reliable. 
Topics and features: 
*Integrates the disciplines of error control, data comion, and cryptography and data hiding 
*Presents material in a logical, clear, and lively way for rapid learning 
*Highly inclusive, balanced coverage for specialists and nonspecialists 
*Contains a chapter on the rarely covered topic of check digits 
*Pres numerous examples, illustrations, and other helpful learning aids 
An essential resource and monograph for all security researchers and professionals who need to understand and effectively use coding employed in computers and data communications. Anchored by a clear, nonmathematical exposition, the book presents all the major topics, principles, and methods in an accessible style suitable for professional specialists, nonspecialists, students, and individual self-study​*للتحميل*
*أضغط هنا.*​


للمزيد
http://lib-learning.blogspot.com/
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


* A Professional’s Guide To Data Communication In a TCP IP World *





​*Publisher:* Artech House Publishers
*Language:* English
*ISBN:* 1580539092
*Paperback:* 253 pages
*Data:* September 30, 2004
*Format:* PDF
*Description:* This hands-on resource provides you with a comprehensive picture of the Internet protocol stack and the role of TCP/IP in data communication. It serves as a detailed guide to the protocols, networks, codes, signals, and equipment that make it possible to communicate using TCP/IP. You find complete bit-level descriptions of the functions performed by the headers and frames of the TCP/IP suite, making it easy for you to analyze individual data packets. The book offers you a through understanding of advanced LAN and WAN technologies, and gives you an integrated view of bridging, routing and tagging operations.​

*للتحميل*
*أضغط هنا*
​

للمزيد
http://lib-learning.blogspot.com/
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
:16:​


----------



## منى صالح (11 مايو 2011)

سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركااته

ازاي اقدر احسب تفاضل ال bessel
باستخدام الماتلاب
جزاااكم الله خيرا


----------



## E.duaa (11 مايو 2011)

عنجد كتب كتير مفيدة .........مشكور جلال


----------



## mahmoud awd (12 مايو 2011)

ربنا يخليك اوي ومنتظرين المزيد


----------



## acer.7 (13 مايو 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته
مشكور 
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور


----------



## baderhalah (13 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

